# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Contact

## hypostatic

Hi, is there an actual contact number i can speak to someone in regards to a group we are setting up in our area of West Lothian.

Would be good to be able to chat with someone in regards to joining the SBA and how it would work for us as a club/association/charity.

Dave

----------


## gavin

Hi Dave

Your best contacts in the SBA would be Bron (secretary) and Phil (President).  They are both helpful people and you are bound to find a chat useful.  Contact details here: 

http://scottishbeekeepers.org.uk/Abo...Committee.aspx

It would also be worth talking to the two local associations who have members from West Lothian, Dunblane and Stirling, and Edinburgh and Midlothian.  If you could get a more experienced beekeeper or three onboard it would help you greatly.  Fiona is the D&SBKA secretary and Peter the EMBA one.  You can find their details here: 

http://scottishbeekeepers.org.uk/Abo...ociations.aspx

Perth, Lamancha and the Western Isles have set up recently.  Wester Ross has an informal group.  Drumgerry on here is thinking of a Spey Valley one and I understand that Lochgilphead has also taken the plunge - so there are plenty of people out there to help.

You can see the East of Scotland BA constitution here:

http://www.sbai.org.uk/ESBA/001.jpg
http://www.sbai.org.uk/ESBA/002.jpg

And the Perth and District one:

http://www.perthanddistrictbeekeepers.co.uk/?page_id=38

If you wish to become affiliated with the SBA it just needs some discussion with Phil and Bron, and a look at the constitution you adopt at your first General Meeting.  Becoming affiliated has no obligation for the local association.  You get to send three delegates to the local secretaries meeting which a self-help forum essentially.  The SBA, unlike the English BBKA, has only individual members and there is no 'capitation fee' to go from local associations to the SBA.  One person/member, one vote.  It is simpler that way. 

hope that helps

Gavin

----------


## hypostatic

Hi Gavin, yeah thats great m8, a lot of good info for me to look at. Im already a member of the Edinburgh group but only been able to get to one meeting so far.

Thanks again m8

Dave

----------


## gavin

Glad to be of help Dave.  The Edinburgh group includes several West Lothian beekeepers, including their speaker on 11th Feb (and Apiary Manager), their Vice-president and, I think, two others on the committee - so it will be worthwhile getting to know them.

cheers

G.

----------

